# Favorite Autumn Ice Cream flavors



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

What are your favorite seasonal ice cream flavors for fall and winter? 

Planning on making an apple cider sorbet and pumpkin ginger gelato. I also can't wait to make an eggnog gelato to put atop my babas  

I also like to use pomegranate puree (have only used perfect puree) for sorbet because you can taste the seeds that got ground up in it. Makes it taste "earthy" and "dirty." Love it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Burnt orange ice cream

Caramel Quince ice cream or sorbet

Fig Cremalata

Pear Saffron sorbet


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I make my own ice cream and supply friends during the year, its a love and a passion... So right now I am making

Apple Pie 
Pumpkin Cheese Cake
Flan 
Smores
Caramelized Sweet Potato 
Bourbon Egg Nog
Banana Nut Chocolate Chip


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We are doing a nice raspberry lambic, my current favorite.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

not really seasonal but I'd eat any peanutbutter ice cream made.. if it had motor oil and peanutbutter, I'm afraid I'd have to try it. two great tastes that are seasonal that are great together would be "milk chocoalte and pumpkin."


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi friend,
My favorite ice cream flavor is strawberry for fall and winter.I love the my icecream and its flavors.


----------



## sineone (Nov 29, 2008)

foie gras and pear has to be one of my favourites to date.. tho we've just introduced a goat milk with red onion relish ice cream that really seems like it'll be a big hit (and if not more for me and that's fine too)


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

Peanut Butter with a little bacon fat. It adds a nice touch of smokey without being all modern cuisine, "Oh, it's bacon ice cream. How cliched."


----------

